# New 5wt setup



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta love Sierra Trading Post. 

Picked up this Redington CDL Ti 5/6 reel and the Powell SSL moderate-action 9' 5wt for a steal! Paid less than $160 with shipping. 

Spooled it up with 100yds of orange Suffix 20lb braid for backing, then added Cortland ProCast WF-Floating 5wt line and tied up a loop at the end. 

Gonna try it out on McQueeney tomorrow...


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

That's a great looking combo... especially for the price! Thanks for sharing on the good deal.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

man, nice steal on that package!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome package for the price.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You'd do better at McQueeny at night fishing the dock lights...


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

We caught 30 fish...so if night-time is better, it would be incredible!!

24 bass (nothing big, largest 3lbs), 5 good sized sunfish, and 1 HUGE Rio Grande Perch. If you've ever caught a RG Perch, you know that they're bleeders. That bugger fly was bright chartreuse...but not after this guy got done with it.

Only 6 were on the flyrod...but a great day all around!

_(not hiding my face here...just forgot to remove the buff for the pic)_


----------

